# Problème de micro sur iPad 2



## coco4496 (20 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai un soucis avec mon iPad 2 16Go wifi et 3G, je viens de remarquer que le micro ne marche pas (je ne sais pas si il ne marche pas depuis l'achat de mon iPad, ou si c'est nouveau).
Quand on écoute les sons qui ont été enregistrés, on entend des grésillements, et rien d'autre, j'ai bien vérifié qu'il n'y ai rien dedans, mais il est bien propre.
J'ajouterait un petit problème qui ne me dérange pas plus que ça, c'est qu'il y a quelques fuites de lumière sur l'écran, mais je redis que ça ne me dérange pas trop.

J'aimerais donc savoir (sachant qu'il est encore sous garanti), si je dois contacter le service après vente d'Apple, et si oui, j'ai lu plusieurs fois que Apple ne réparait pas directement l'appareil, mais qu'ils en redonnaient un nouveaux.
Et encore une petite précision, c'est que l'Apple Store le plus proche doit se situer à environ 400 km, mais j'ai cru voir aussi qu'ils envoyaient un coursier directement.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponse  !
Bonne journée.


----------



## Lauange (25 Mai 2012)

Hello

Tu a une panne de micro.


----------



## coco4496 (31 Mai 2012)

Mauvaise nouvelle...
UPS est passé hier prendre mon iPad, il est arrivé ce matin au Pays Bas.
Diagnostic : Mon iPad avait un très léger impacte sur le coin gauche du bas, ils pensent donc que le dysfonctionnement du micro est lié à cette impacte.
Je suis vraiment dégouté, je suis presque sûr que le micro ne marchait pas dès l'achat.
Bref, c'est pas en ralant que le problème se résoudra, je sais que je suis responsable, mais ils pourraient faire un éffort d'autant que c'est la première fois que je leurs envoi un iDevice.


----------

